# Retired Caboose.



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Used for Tourist Information Booth.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this one in Glens Falls NY,

(post #5) here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a Atlantic Coast Line retired caboose, located in Jacksonville,N.C.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Old caboose (I think from Union Pacific) used by the Chamber of Commerce in Mojave, California.


----------

